# Fun with Luther



## Wayne (Mar 1, 2012)

Lutheran Insulter


----------



## Berean (Mar 1, 2012)

Snot-nose! --From On the Councils and the Church, pg. 150 of Luther's Works, Vol. 41


----------



## SolaSaint (Mar 1, 2012)

I never realized he was so funny.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 1, 2012)

I am informed that I've not been paying attention to the old PB.
My thread duplicates one from yesterday:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f52/get-insulted-martin-luther-73060/

Somehow I can't bring myself to utter an insult!


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Mar 1, 2012)

"You people are more stupid than a block of wood."


----------



## Berean (Mar 1, 2012)

Wayne said:


> My thread duplicates one from yesterday:



Yes, but yours included the updated URL which somehow changed from the one posted yesterday. So you're good.


----------

